# SarahMelissa's natural turned emergency c-section birth story of Max Jordan *LONG*



## SarahMelissa

*Birth Story of Max Jordan Manser born Wednesday 23rd June 2010 (1 day early) at 5.48pm, weighing 3.64kg (8lbs) and 51cm long.*​
Well it all started on the Tuesday night around 9.30pm. I started getting very dull/mild period type ache pains below my bump. I was hoping that they were the start of things but knew it could be anything really.

I went to bed not long after that and I managed to get some sleep for a while. By around 10-11pm I was pretty sure the pains were turning into contractions as they would seem to come and go. I figured I should try to sleep as I was probably in for a big day. 

I slept until around 1am when they started to get a bit stronger which woke me up. I was sleeping in a separate room to DH because he had a bit of a cold and I didnt want to catch the germs. Anyway I figured that I would let him sleep as there was no point in both of us being tired the next day. 

I didnt sleep anymore after this, I was being kept distracted by chatting with all my lovely BnB friends who were online at the time. After a while I figured that maybe I should start timing my contractions which I was doing with a fab little contraction timer app on my iphone. They were coming around 6 minutes apart and lasting for around 30 seconds. 

By around 2am they were about 5 minutes apart and lasting around 45 seconds.

Around 4am I decided to get up and finish getting the last of my things into my hospital bag as I knew this was it and we would be going in later that morning. I got up and went into our bedroom where DH was asleep and he woke up and asked me what I was doing. I told him that I had been having contractions for a while now and that we needed to get things ready for the hospital. He promptly sat straight up in bed and asked me do you mean real contractions. Um yes Matt real ones :dohh:

Anyway that got him out of bed pretty quickly. I then went and had a shower and shaved my legs and lady garden (wanted to be clean everywhere :haha: ) Came out and put the finishing touches on my bag and had some breakfast.

It was then around 5am and the contractions were about 5 minutes apart and lasting for nearly a minute. Bags were in the car so that all we had to do was get ourselves in and go when the time came. Contractions were starting to get a bit uncomfortable so I started using a heat pack and hot water bottle to help, I held one under my bump and one on my back and they did help to make it feel a bit better. I was also bent over my gym ball at times and just sort of moving from side to side.

Around 5.30am I went to the toilet and noticed that I had lost some more mucus plug and was also having a bit of a bloody show.

Around 6.30am I decided I would call the hospital and let them know that I was in labour and see what they said about when to come in. The lady on the phone said that it was totally up to me when I came in but she did recommend staying at home for a while longer as I said that I was still finding it more than bearable but not to put a time limit on how long I stay home and as soon as I felt that it was getting more uncomfortable to call back and let them know that I was on my way.

By 9am I am still at home and using my hot water bottle and heat pack, the contractions were now getting more intense and I was starting to have to concentrate on them and breathe through the peaks. They were about 4 minutes apart and lasting for a minute.

I already had an appointment with my Ob/Gyn at 10am and he is located at the hospital as well, so we decide that we will keep the appointment with him and see what he says and then head to the maternity ward. We get there around 9.50am and his appointments were running late so we didnt get in until nearly 10.30am. Found out that the hospital hadnt already informed him that I had called so he had no idea I was already in labour. He asked some questions about the contractions and stuff and said that if I wanted he could do an internal to see just where I was at. I agreed and he said that I was 4cm, fully effaced and that babys head was down very low and that I would have a baby by the end of the day and to get myself off to the maternity ward and he would come check on me in a couple of hours.

So off we go and I get admitted, I am put into a room while they sort out my papers and work out which room they will put me in for delivery (apparently were a bit busy). While in there they hooked me up to a machine to monitor contractions and babys heart rate, etc. Once they established things looked good they unhooked me and I was able to walk around for a while.

A short while after this they came back and said they had a delivery room that we could now move into. So we packed up our bags and moved into the next room. It had a big bath and a shower so I decided that I was going to get in the shower and use the hot water on my back to help with the contraction pain. So I popped on my bikini and off I went to the shower. The water felt so nice on my back as with the hot water bottle I could only get heat on one section but the shower did my whole back which felt much better. I think I stayed in there for nearly an hour.

A midwife then came in and wanted to hook me up to some monitors again and check my contractions and stuff again. So I got out of the shower and back on the bed and hooked up. She didnt think that the contractions were progressing that much so she got the doctor to come in and check and he came in and suggested breaking my waters to speed things up, which he did. It kinda hurt a bit but since I had now gotten used to contraction pains it wasnt too bad. It felt like a big gush of warm liquid draining out of me and it continued to leak a bit after that as well. He told me that I was about 5cm.

Contractions seemed to get more intense nearly straight away and coming a lot closer together. DH was sitting looking at the graph of my contractions being printed off and said that they had started going off the chart.......they felt like that too!

They said that my heart rate was pretty high and that babys heart rate was quite high too and for that reason they no longer wanted to let me off the monitors so I had to stay strapped to the bed. By this stage contractions were getting pretty painful and all I could do was close my eyes when one started and just wish it away. I could feel that the pain was starting to make me feel sick and I knew I was going to start vomiting. Luckily though I was able to yell to DH to quickly grab a bin that was across the other side of the room because I was going to be sick. He made it back to me with the bin just in time and I did some pretty massive power hurls making him nearly be sick too at the same time from looking at me being sick.

Around 4.45pm the doctor came back to do another internal to see how I had progressed. He seemed to be in there forever with a look on his face that didnt seem good. He then said that I was back at 4cm and that my cervix had thickened back up to 2-3cm and that the babys head was really starting to swell. At the same time my temperature was climbing, my heart rate was climbing and babys heart rate was climbing. And there was a lot of blood coming out of me.

He had a pretty concerned look on his face and told me that he thought we should go for a c-section. At this point DH nearly passed out, he said he went cold and started sweating and felt feint in the head. So the doctor and the midwife had to rush over to him and hold him up and help him over to a chair to sit down and get him some water.

Doctor then turned his attention back to me and was looking for my agreement on the c-section which I gave straight away as the look on his face and the way he said something just isnt right scared the crap out of me.

He then went off to get the anaesthetist and some forms which I had to sign. All the time this is happening I am having the worst contractions that seem to almost be never ending they are really intense and it felt as if one had only just stopped when the next one would start. Doctor came back in with a form for me to sign, I have no idea what it said he just said sign here so I did. He then put a drip in my hand and a catheda in place. 

Next thing I know I am being picked up and put on a trolley and they start wheeling me out of the delivery room and off to theatre, I know we were going down corridors and round corners and stuff but all I was doing was rolled on my side, eyes closed and in a world of pain feeling as if I was surely about to die.

We arrive in theater and I am made to sit up and bend my spine over so my spinal block can be administered. I remember thinking there is no way Im going to be able to sit up, let alone sit still with my back arched so someone can jab my spine with needles while these contractions are killing me. I felt a bit out of it with the pain from contractions but somehow managed to end up sitting up and bent over, some guy was trying to hold me still the whole time so that I wasnt moving. I can remember the anesthetist saying that I wasnt sitting right and my posture was really bad, so one of the midwives came around and moved my legs onto a chair so that they were sitting straight and holding me so that I was more upright.

The contractions were still coming one of top of each other and as well as dealing with that there was now the pain of needles being stuck in my back too which some of them really really hurt but I knew I couldnt move because I didnt want to end up paralysed so all I could do was sit there just wanting to cry but I knew the pain would stop soon so I was just trying to focus on that. I remember saying something like I wanted to go home now and I didnt want to do it anymore because it hurt too much but one of the midwives came and held my shoulders and said to me that I cant go home because Im about to have a baby and it will all be over soon.

Finally after what felt like forever the anaesthetist said he was finished and I was helped to lie back down again. My arms were then put out in line with my head on some kind of cushion type things and I had something hooked to one of my fingers to monitor heart rate or something.

My legs then started to tingle and it wasnt long before I was numb from the boobs down. I also started to feel really cold and my body (well what I could feel of it) started to go all shivery, but the guy said that was normal. They tested some really cold stuff on my face to make sure it felt cold and then put it on other parts of my body to make sure it didnt feel cold. The screen then went up and I was told we were about to start and that I would feel pulling and tugging movements but wouldnt feel any pain.

I was trying to block out what was happening by keeping my eyes closed the whole time and trying to think of anything but what was going on as I knew if I was concentrating on each feeling and what it was that was happening it would probably make me feel sick, as I dont have a very strong stomach for things like blood and stuff. After a while they dropped the screen down a bit and told me to lift my head up so I could see babys head coming out, so I looked and so did DH who was sitting with me up near my head but neither of us could see anything. Anyway he was then pulled out, which was a very weird feeling, no pain involved but I could feel a big weight coming away (if that makes sense) and I knew he was being taken out. The doctor then held him in front of me and DH to see before he was taken to a table just across from us and given some oxygen and had his nose and throat cleared. As soon as I saw him I started crying and I remember asking numerous times if he was ok and the midwife assured me that he was. After a little while he then started crying and it was such a relief to hear that and know that he was ok. He then stopped crying after a while and I asked why he has stopped crying but he was fine and they wrapped him up and placed him on my chest.

I was allowed to hold him for a couple of minutes then the midwife took him off me and DH went with them back to our room while I was put back together and stitched back up. They then rolled me from side to side to get things out from under me, which was a really crazy feeling because they were tipping me but all I could really feel was my head so I felt as though my head was just floating off the side of the table. I was then taken into recovery where I stayed for about half an hour I think and then they wheeled me back to my room where DH and Max were waiting and I got to hold him properly and give him a feed.

The doctor came to see me and told me that he had been really badly wedged in a posterior position in my pelvis and that there was no way he would have ever come out naturally.

So even though things didnt really go according to plan as soon as it was over and I knew he was ok that was all that mattered and if I had to do it all again then I would.

So here are some pictures of my little fella :baby:


https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s158/smmanser/Max/SDC11839.jpg

https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s158/smmanser/Max/SDC11859.jpg

https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s158/smmanser/Max/SDC11861.jpg

https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s158/smmanser/Max/SDC11751.jpg


----------



## Carmello_01

Wow, what a birth story!
Huge congrats to all of you - I'm a VBAC hopeful this time around but at the end of he day all I want is a healthy bubs - even if he's arriving via the sunroof!
Max is gorgeous, just beautiful :hugs:


----------



## Cat lady

Awww, huge congrats hun, he is gorgeous! 
xxx


----------



## Alix

Super cute.. (the photos that is).. but do I have to go through the other bit or can the Stork just bring my baby??!!


----------



## NeyNey

Oh honey he is just adorable!!! Congratulations, sounds like it was a bit scary but he is so worth it!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Carrie29

He is lovely!, so glad everything worked out fine and i really hope i can be as brave as you when having the contractions x


----------



## nb1984

Wow! i absolutely loved reading your birth story! I know I have said it before but it makes it seem all the more real as I remember you from the TTC forum, CONGRATULATIONS!

I am sorry to hear it did not go to plan, but it is amazing to hear you say that it is all worthwhile, Max is gorgeous and I love the name. Glad to hear you are all doing well and I hope the c-section has not left you in too much pain xxxx


----------



## cla

What a little cutie, when's your next :winkwink:


----------



## emsiee

Congratulations! Hes gorgeous! xx


----------



## catfromaus

Congratulations! Max is gorgeous, you did so well!


----------



## FLUMPY1984

well done hun and congrats...hes so gorgeous xxx


----------



## Embovstar

Hi

I've been waiting patiently for your story, and whilst very hairy at times, I'm just sooooo glad that it all worked out in the end!

I wish you a very speedy recovery and massive congrats on the birth of your beautiful son..he's lovely.

Nicola xx

ps, did you ever take that final bump pic? ;)


----------



## SarahMelissa

cla said:


> What a little cutie, when's your next :winkwink:

Um.....maybe in a couple of years :haha:



Embovstar said:


> Hi
> 
> I've been waiting patiently for your story, and whilst very hairy at times, I'm just sooooo glad that it all worked out in the end!
> 
> I wish you a very speedy recovery and massive congrats on the birth of your beautiful son..he's lovely.
> 
> Nicola xx
> 
> ps, did you ever take that final bump pic? ;)

Thanks :hugs: 

However no i never did take that last bump pic :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## Mrs_N

aw he's so gorgeous! 
congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Tudor Rose

congratulations hun x


----------



## bfphopeful

What a story! Glad to hear you would do it all over again. Max is just too cute, congratulations.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well done to you, sounds scary there for awhile. Congrats to you and DH on the birth of gorgeous Max xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Melissa_M

Congrats Sarah, Max is just beautiful!!!


----------



## Jessa

Congratulations! He's absolutely perfect! The birth wasn't exactly as you had planned, but you've got Max now which is all that matters.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

He is just precious!! You are a trooper!! Congratulations on your sweet little mini fish!!


----------



## Megg33k

He's gorgeous! Sorry it didn't go according to plan, but you did the very best thing you could do for him by making sure he arrived safe! :hugs: CONGRATS!!! I'm glad he looks more like a mini-person than a mini-fish though! :winkwink:


----------



## nicholatmn

Oh goodness! What a birth! I'm sorry you didn't have it go as planned, but I'm so glad y'all are safe! :)


----------



## 2016

It sounds to me like you did an incredibly amazing job hunny! So brave! :hugs: Your story was told so well it made me tear up...and I am at work! :haha:

Loving the pics of your boy...keep em coming! :yipee:


----------



## Liz2

I have been looking for your story!!!! What a crazy time! I am so glad that you guys made it through and that little Max is ok. He is truly gorgeous!! Congrats love!


----------



## Kelly9

I loved all your little descriptions of the surgery!!!! So happy max is here and well! What a cutie!


----------



## Guppy051708

What an amazing birth story! 
You did great job. I hope I do half as well as you did!
You've got a beautiful baby! 
Congrats on motherhood! Can't wait to join you in a month or so :friends:


----------



## MamaBird

Wow!!! What a great birth story! You were so brave!!
I'm sorry it didn't go according to plan, but I'm happy to hear all was well in the end.
What a cutie!!

xo


----------



## rach2010

hes soooo cute! congrats!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

:shock: and :cloud9:


----------



## E&L's mummy

love it hun!! sounds like a similar experience to DD1 for me but i got to pushing stage before they realised she was going nowhere. will try and catch up with you properly in the week by email hun as i havent had time to scratch my own backside this week with the move coming up etc. huge hugs to you all and give minifish max a big wet sloppy kiss from H. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Justme

Congratulations hun you did so well.Max is gorgeous x x


----------



## LunaBean

OMG! I totally missed this!!! (granted I was on holiday for a week and Im just back lol) Congratulations!!! He's sooo cute!!! :):):)


----------



## Seity

Congrats! He's so cute. 
When you talk about the never ending contractions coming one on top of the other - That's how my whole labor was like and why I went for the walking epidural right away. I couldn't understand how anyone could do it naturally. Maybe they have labors more like yours leading up to that point, where it's all slow with breaks between contractions.
I hope you're recovering well from the c-section. That must have been a very scary time and I'm glad that Max was OK in the end.


----------



## leelee

Wow, congrats SarahM - sounds like a long and hard labour. Max (love the name, Lol!!!) is beautiful.

Hope you are all doing well

:hugs:


----------



## bunnyg82

Congratulations! He's gorgeous! xx


----------



## kiwimama

congrats on little max, he's just beautiful! Well done!


----------



## Sparkledust09

Congrats on the birth of baby Max - he is gorgeous. i love his facial expressions in the photos you have added. So cute x


----------



## xpinkyperkyx

well done you! you and DH must'v ben terified hun, the pictures are gogeous esp the one of father and son huge congratulaions to you both x


----------



## gina8177

Congratulations! I'm glad that you are both ok and he is gorgeous!!!


----------



## starsunshine

congratulations. Sounds like you had a right time of it.


----------



## Sarah10

congratulations! sounds very scary, well done xx


----------



## The Catster

What a lovely story....reminds me so much of when I had my DD....especially the being sick quick bit and the Doctors concerned face...but in saying all that, I loved everything about the birth even though it ended in an emergency C section...and am even going for a VBAC (hopefully) this time! 

Max is lovely! 

xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## calm

Gosh I got a bit faint reading, but a lovely story, congrats on that stunner of a son you've both got yourself XXX


----------



## ohmybabybump.

congrats you did really well and your son is handsome!! :) you have however scared me out of wanting to give birth hehe.


----------



## etoya

Congratulations!


----------



## jen35

Ahh congratulations! He really was worth the wait he's adorable! Thanks for sharing your story. I'm 7 days overdue and patiently waiting filling my days reading birth stories. :flower:


----------



## xxEMZxx

congrats he is beautiful


----------



## maratobe

congratulations he is gorgeous!!!! xxx


----------



## Agiboma

great story, lo is so adorable


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations :baby:

Cute baby pics, love the one where's he yawning, awwwwwwwww


----------

